# Ridiculous article about "corrupted Calvinist Bible translations"



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 15, 2015)

I saw this article on Facebook this morning and it gave me a chuckle. Can this guy really be serious? I was completely unaware that the NIV was a "twisted Calvinist" translation. And all this time I thought the NIV was the work of Satan  https://crosstheology.wordpress.com/the-corrupted-bible-translations-of-calvinists/


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 15, 2015)

Looking through the website, some articles are pretty different. Seems they specialize in 'alternative interpretations.'


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 15, 2015)

You ask if he's "serious" - he is seriously a heretic who denies original sin claiming that Calvinists have translated the idea into the Scriptures and that the early Church didn't believe in it.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 15, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> You ask if he's "serious" - he is seriously a heretic who denies original sin claiming that Calvinists have translated the idea into the Scriptures and that the early Church didn't believe in it.



Yes in looking around the site I have noticed that his view of translations is the least of his issues.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't think the author of the article would appreciate being presented with the doctrinal commitments of the AV translators.

We won't even get started on that pesky orthodoxy.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 16, 2015)

Tom Torbeyns, the author of the article, seems to be affiliated with the Continental Theological Seminary in Belgium. I hope his article is not a typical example of the of scholarship emanating from that school


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 16, 2015)

yeutter said:


> Tom Torbeyns, the author of the article, seems to be affiliated with the Continental Theological Seminary in Belgium. I hope his article is not a typical example of the of scholarship emanating from that school



The seminary says it is pentecostal....explains a lot.


----------



## carygephart (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't think this guy realizes that Arminians also believe in original sin and total depravity. Hence prevenient grace. I like what R.C. Sproul says about this. Calvinists are just Arminianists who've taken their theology to its logical conclusion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

